# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  ΜΕΤΑΤΡΟΠΕΙΣ   ΡΕΥΜΑΤΟΣ  - INVERTERS   ΣΑΝ ΕΦΕΔΡΙΚΗ   ΠΗΓΗ  ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΗΣ  ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑΣ

## mariost

Μία  κατασκευή  από  παλιά εξαρτήματα   Φ/Β  συστήματος   με  κάποιες  βελτιώσεις.  https://youtu.be/40V3VZZxlys

----------


## moutoulos

Αγαπητέ Μάριε η κατασκευή μεταφέρθηκε στο "Πρόχειρες Κατασκευές", 
μιας και δεν πληροί τις προϋποθέσεις για να είναι στο "Ολοκληρωμένες".

----------

